# Bottle lambs always hungry



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

I don't post here too much but know I always get help when I need it. I searched old posts and didn't find an answer to my latest problem. 

I got 6 bottle lambs, ranging in age from 4 days to 2 weeks. They're all doing really well, except they always seem hungry. Actually, they always seem like they haven't eaten in months! I'm feeding 5 or 6 ounces of goat milk to each, 4 times a day. Is that not enough? I'm aware of dangers of overfeeding, but now I worry about underfeeding just because of their behavior.

Thanks in advance for the help.
Elizabeth


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

No that is not enough. This is not a recommendation but I feed lamb milk replacer, 12 ounces twice a day when they get old enough to handle that much. Your 4 day old ones will still need to be fed more often. Do not suddenly start feeding that much but you need to increase feed.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Here is an generic Feeding Schedule (adjust according to lamb size) 
1-2 days old ~~ 2-3 ounces, 6 times a day. 
3-4 days old ~~~ 3-5 ounces, 6 times per day. 
5-14 days old ~~~ 4-6 ounces, 4 times per day. Start offering lamb 
starter. 
15-21 days old ~~ 6-8 ounces, 4 times per day. 
22-35 days old ~~ 16 ounces, 3 times per day.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Right, that's exactly where I got my 5-6 ounces 4 times a day information. They're all in the 5-14 day range. They also have lamb starter available, and a little bit of hay. Once in awhile one will nibble the lamb starter. 

So, is it normal that they always seem hungry?

Thanks.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

My lambs think they are starving!!! It got better when they reached weaning weight, then they started eating and drinking more. I keep free choice hay, lamb creep, mineral, & water available 24/7.

At 2 weeks mine were getting 12 oz 3 times a day. I went by the feeding amounts recommended on the milk replacer.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My lambs/sheep always think they are starving. When I go out to feed, you'd think I haven't been there in a week. I am very popular. I'd judge by body condition and if they are gaining weight more than I would on their begging.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I've started to slowly increase the amount of milk at each feeding but they look good and healthy so I'm not too worried any more. Now I make sure they're getting at least 6 oz each per feeding, and closer to 7 oz. 

I'd like to get to three feedings a day instead of 4 sometime soon so the increased amounts will help me get there, too.

Elizabeth


----------

